
Launching an Apple TV App: What We've Learned - dmytton
https://blog.serverdensity.com/launching-an-apple-tv-app-what-weve-learned-so-far/
======
hbcondo714
Good insight into the world of tv app development, especially with the remote
control. I did a tv app for Windows Media Center [1] a few years ago and
remember the trials and tribulations of transitioning to the "10 foot
interface" where the user is not in front of your app like on a desktop or
phone. Large text and buttons are a must for tv apps!

[1]
[https://www.amarkota.com/portfolio/espn3](https://www.amarkota.com/portfolio/espn3)

